# Trinidad vs Avet Raptor



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

Trinidad vs Avet Raptor? I know they are totally different. For an all round gulf coast reel for jigging, casting and live bait, which do you prefer. I have the opportunity to be given a Trinidad 14a or Avet SX raptor. Thanks for the help.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The Trinidad has instant anti-reverse, which will be much nicer when jigging


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Red. I was leaning that way, but wanted reassurance.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

instant anti-reverse is a nice, but it doesn't make any difference to catch fish or fight fish.  If you like heavier drag for a small reel, Avet Raptor is better.


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

That drag is nice.....I ended up with both of them. Now to decide on a rod. Hitting mostly ling, snapper, bull reds, jack, mahi, and the occasional tarpon


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

ksong said:


> instant anti-reverse is a nice, but it doesn't make any difference to catch fish or fight fish.  If you like heavier drag for a small reel, Avet Raptor is better.


naaa, any of those small avets cannot put the drags # a Shimano Triniad puts ....well , unless you want to jig with an HX Raptor or a EX. but then ,youll wore out with the first 30 minutes into it.

stick with Red advice .


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

look into those Maxel workhorses for jigging , you can find then fairly cheap now a days. PM if you need a link to those awesome maxels


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Accurate or Avet!! Lets keep our country working..


----------

